# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Granatapfel-Nahrungsergänzungsmittel

## HorstK

Alte Frucht neu entdeckt

Was ist dran?

Umstrittener Therapieansatz. Behauptet wird eine angeblich vorbeugende, gegen Krebszellen gerichtete antioxidative Wirkung des Granatapfels. Andere antioxidativ wirkende Therapien zeigten allerdings erst kürzlich bei relativ gesunden Männern nachweislich keine vorbeugende Wirkung auf die Entwicklung eines Prostatakarzinoms. Bei Einnahme von Vitamin E wurden sogar mehr Prostatakarzinome gefunden. Mit Selen behandelte Männer entwickelten häufiger Diabetes. Solche Ergebnisse sollten nachdenklich stimmen.

Zurzeit werden verstärkt Granatapfelprodukte als Schutz vor Prostatakrebs beworben.

Achtung: Die Dauereinnahme von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln, besonders bei hoher Dosierung, kann mit Risiken verbunden sein.

*Der ganze, ausführliche Artikel steht im Heft der "Stiftung Warentest" September 2009.* *www.test.de*

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Horst et all,
in der uroonkologischen Expertenrunde nach dem AUA-Congress 2009 in Chicago wurden zur Prävention des Prostatakarzinoms auch hierzu aus einer *kontrollierten* Studie zitiert, was Beachtung finden sollte. In der Studie wird bestätigt, dass Granatapfelsaft eine eindeutige positive Wirkung auf die PSA-Verdopplungszeit über mehrere Jahre hat. Wogegen bei den zunächst auch in die Präventions-Diskussion einbezogenen Vit E und Selen in den Studien nicht bestätigt werden konnten.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Josef

http://www.test.de/themen/gesundheit...01839/1801839/

und

http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,1921.0.html

----------


## HorstK

Der Wiener Josef ist auf zack!

Servus Josef,

danke für die Einstellung des direkt anklickbaren Link zum Thema Granatapfel.

Freundliche Grüße
Horst

----------


## Pinguin

*Wiener Josef*

Hallo Horst, der Josef ist nur bei uns Josef, daheim beim Heurigen ist es der Dietmar. Gruesse aus der Touraine.

----------


## Pierrot

Wegen der Bioverfügbarkeit ist es offenbar wichtig, fermentierte Granatapfelprodukte zu verwenden. Die umfassendste Zusammenstellung über die Wirkungsweise von Granatapfel die ich kenne, ist der Review:
Der Granatapfel in der Prävention und adjuvanten Ernährungstherapie bei Herz-Kreislauf- und Krebserkrankungen.

Ich selber mache derzeit Active Surveillance und nehme täglich 4 Kapseln GranaProstan.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## HorstK

Dieser Stiftung könntest Du, Pierrot, den von Dir angegebenen, beachtenswerten Link mal zur Kenntnisnahme zuleiten:

Stiftung Warentest
Lützowplatz 11-13
10785 Berlin
Deutschland
Tel.: (030) 26 31-0
Fax: (030) 26 31-27 27
email@stiftung-warentest.de

Chefredakteur:
Andreas Gebauer (verantwortlich)
a.gebauer@stiftung-warentest.de

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## Pierrot

> Dieser Stiftung könntest Du, Pierrot, den von Dir angegebenen, beachtenswerten Link mal zur Kenntnisnahme zuleiten:
> 
> Stiftung Warentest
> ......
> 
> Gruß,
> Horst


Das werde ich gerne tun. Doch irgendeinen "Aufhänger" sollte ich schon haben! War die Stiftung Warentest in einem Beitrag mal besonders negativ gegenüber Granatapfel eingestellt?

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Mitstreiter

In dem Zusammenhang ist sicher folgendes noch von Bedeutung:
Zur Einnahme selbst sollte *diese Seite* bekannt sein und *diese* bzw. *diese* Veröffentlichung in PubMed als Untermauerung der Wirksamkeit.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

Veröffentlichungen sind schön und gut. Ich habe gestern die Granatapfel-Kapseln von meiner neuen HP testen lassen. Für mienen sehr malignen PCa bring die Einnahe nicht viel Hilfe. Ein wenig PSA absenkung, bringt mir nichts. 

Fast alle sonstigen NEM und die wenigen Medikamente die ich nehme, sind meist optimal getestet. Da sieht man erneut mein geschicktes Händchen für meine Therapien (hallo Dieter).

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pierrot

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> Verffentlichungen sind schn und gut. Ich habe gestern die Granatapfel-Kapseln von meiner neuen HP testen lassen. Fr mienen sehr malignen PCa bring die Einnahe nicht viel Hilfe. Ein wenig PSA absenkung, bringt mir nichts. 
> 
> Fast alle sonstigen NEM und die wenigen Medikamente die ich nehme, sind meist optimal getestet. Da sieht man erneut mein geschicktes Hndchen fr meine Therapien (hallo Dieter).
> 
> Gru Konrad


Und wie hat die HP (Heilpraktikerin??) den Test durchgefhrt?

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Josef

> *Wiener Josef*
> Hallo Horst, der Josef ist nur bei uns Josef, daheim beim Heurigen ist es der Dietmar. Gruesse aus der Touraine.


Richtig,
der zweite Vornamen musste herhalten, da Dietmar schon weg war.
Riesenradstephansdom Gre aus Wien,
mit
www.krebsforum.at und neu www.rauchersheriff.at

----------


## Pierrot

> Dieser Stiftung knntest Du, Pierrot, den von Dir angegebenen, beachtenswerten Link mal zur Kenntnisnahme zuleiten:
> 
> Stiftung Warentest
> .....


Habe ich heute gemacht!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Achtung: Die Dauereinnahme von Nahrungsergnzungsmitteln, besonders bei hoher Dosierung, kann mit Risiken verbunden sein.


 Hallo Horst,

ich ergnze: Die Einnahme von Alkohol, fetten Nahrungsmitteln, Gegrilltem, Sigkeiten usw. _ist_ mit Risiken verbunden, und nicht nur *kann*.  

Siehe dazu hier:

1. Artikel: http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medizin/0,1518,646233,00.html
2. Ausfhrliche Zusammenfassung des Reportes auf deutsch fr alle Krebsarten aufgeschlsselt.
http://www.dietandcancerreport.org/downloads/summary/german.pdf


Gru 
Wolfgang


 P.S.: Granatapfel, natrlich in geeigneter Form - nicht als Saft aus dem Bioladen -, kann ein Baustein von vielen sein.

Es bringt doch nichts, immer wieder die verkrzten, von interessierter Seite, verffentlichten Darstellungen aus der Laienpresse im Forum zu diskutieren.

Auch den Unsinn mit Selen und Vitamin E sollte man nicht immer wieder ins Forum stellen. Gegenargumente hier: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3&postcount=19

----------


## gunterman

Korrektes und vollstndiges Zitat von gunterman:




> Interessant ist vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Bayer Healthcare in den USA mit einer Klage rechnen mu, wenn in der Werbung die Behauptung dass Selen das Prostatakrebsrisiko reduziere nicht aufgegeben wird.
> Siehe hierzu:
> www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/154598.php
> 
> Bayer Healthcare bewirbt seine Vitamin Pillen "One A Day" in den USA unter anderem mit dem Hinweis, dass das darin enthaltene Selen gegen Prostatakrebs wirksam sei.
> 
> Die in den USA recht bekannte Verbraucherschutzorganisation Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI) will jetzt Klage einreichen, wenn diese Werbung von Bayer nicht sofort aufgegeben wird. Zwei groe Studien, einmal die durch das National Institutes of Health mit 118 Millionen US-$ finanzierte Studie und zum anderen die SELECT Studie (beide wurden hier im Forum bereits an anderer Stelle ausfhrlicher besprochen) htten ganz eindeutig gezeigt, dass Selen keine Wirkung im Hinblick auf eine Redzierung des Prostatakrebsrisikos hat. Jede andere Behauptung sei Tuschung von Verbrauchern und Patienten.
> 
> Die SELECT Studie zeige zudem die Gefahr auf, dass durch die Einnahme von Selen Diabetes gefrdert werden kann. Das eindeutige Ergebnis der SELECT Studie sei, dass rzte Selen und Vitamin E zur Prostatakrebsprvention nicht empfehlen sollen.


Es handelt sich also um eine Zusammenfassung und bersetzung der Ausfhrungen von CSPI, einer der bekanntesten amerikanischen Verbraucherschutzorganisationen und es ist keine Behauptung von mir, wie jetzt wiederum durch das aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Zitat unterstellt wird.




> Auch den Unsinn mit Selen und Vitamin E sollte man nicht immer wieder ins Forum stellen. Gegenargumente hier: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3&postcount=19


Der Unsinn ist also nicht mir, sondern einer bekannten amerikanischen Verbraucherschutzorganisation zuzuschreiben. 
Ferner bezieht sich die Diskussion im Selen Thread nicht nur auf die SELECT Studie, sondern auch auf weitere.

----------


## Pierrot

> Dieser Stiftung knntest Du, Pierrot, den von Dir angegebenen, beachtenswerten Link mal zur Kenntnisnahme zuleiten:
> 
> Stiftung Warentest
> ......


Habe ich gestern gemacht und prompt folgende Antwort erhalten:

_Sehr geehrter Herr ....._
_vielen Dank fr die Zusendung der Granatapfel-Studie. Wir haben sie an unsere Experten weitergeleitet, die auch das Gutachten zur verffentlichten Meldung verfasst haben. Vielleicht ergibt sich aus dem erweiterten Ansatz noch einmal eine Mglichkeit der Berichterstattung._ _Die Frage ist vor allem, inwieweit solche Zubereitungen ber eventuelle ergnzende Effekte hinaus eine therapeutische klinische Relevanz haben. ber unsere Bewertungskriterien bei Medikamenten knnen Sie sich brigens unter www.medikamente-im-test.de informieren._

_Fr das Interesse an unserer Arbeit und deren Untersttzung mchten wir Ihnen danken._ 

_Mit freundlichen Gren_
_Redaktion test_
_Journal Gesundheit_
_....._

Gruss
Waggis

----------


## Josef

Die Komplementrmedizinische Abteilung der Univ. Klinik Wien, Vorstand Prof. Dr. Leo Auerbach, hat eine Studie hierber krzlich abgeschlosen, eine weitere ist beim Beenden.

Ist wem etwas bekannt?

Auslndische Anfragen werden vielleicht rascher beantwortet: 

 Allgemeines Krankenhaus der
Stadt Wien - Universittskliniken 
E-Mail: post_akh_diz@akhwien.at 
Internet: http://www.akhwien.at

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Josef,

wenn eine solche Studie unter Auerbach gelaufen ist, ist sie zumindest in PubMed noch nicht verffentlicht. Eine Ankndigung knnte *hieraus* auf Seite 24 abgeleitet werden.

Gru Heribert

----------


## Josef

Ja Heribert, das ist sein Mitarbeiter von der fertigen Studie, siehe auch
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...8.html#msg8708
und
http://www.komplementaertherapien.at/ Hier sind brigens zum Downloaden die Abstracte bisheriger Kongresse abrufbar (nicht sehr umfangreich).

----------


## HansiB

> Hallo Freunde,
> Ich habe gestern die Granatapfel-Kapseln von meiner neuen HP testen lassen. Fr mienen sehr malignen PCa bring die Einnahe nicht viel Hilfe. Ein wenig PSA absenkung, bringt mir nichts
> 
> Gru Konrad


Hallo Freunde,

um keine falsche Bewertung durch mich der bei der Gramatapfeleinnahme zu ermglichen, noch die Testung von Granatapfelelixier einen Tag spter, fr MICH ausgezeichnet, die von Muttersaft eines anderen Herstellers, weniger gut geeignet.

Ich werde erneut verstrkt Elixier einnehmen.

Gru Konrad

----------


## HansiB

> Und wie hat die HP (Heilpraktikerin??) den Test durchgeführt?
>  Pierrot


Hallo Pierrot,
die Testung nennt sich RAC, erfolgt über eine Erdung, die Ausschaltung durch eine Nadel, "des 3. Auges", über die Pulsreaktion. Mein Arzt macht die Methode gleichfalls.

Früher haben wir (alte HP) Testungen durch EAV gemacht (hallo Winfried), mit guten Erfolgen (positiv Testung). 

Z.B. haben wir Ketokonazol recht positiv, Volon noch besser getestet. NUR die Nebenwirkung Leberwerte sind explodiert. Durch die neue Testung passiert sowas nicht. Damals ging PSA und Testo schön runter, GPT ging auf ca. 840 rauf, leider langfristiger, trotz absetzen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HWLPORTA

> http://www.test.de/themen/gesundheit...01839/1801839/
> 
> und
> 
> http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ic,1921.0.html


Hallo Josef und Granatapfel-Interessenten,

Zum Thema der Versuche mit Granatapfelextrakt an der Medizinischen Universität Wien:

Leider muß ich das Interesse an den Untersuchungen der Medizinischen Universität Wien, Universitätsklinik, Institut für Krebsforschung etwas dämpfen. Denn es handelt sich bei den schon seit mindestens 2005 laufenden Forschungsarbeiten mit Granatapfelsaatöl um Untersuchungen, die sich mit der* Verwendung von Granatapfelkonzentrat zur Linderung von sog. postmenopausalen Beschwerden* beschäftigen, d.h. um den Zeitraum nach den Wechseljahren bei Frauen. Grund für die bisweilen erheblichen Beschwerden ist die in dieser Zeit stattfindende Veränderung im Hormonhaushalt.

Das Institut von Prof. Auerbach, speziell die Arbeitsgruppe um Prof. Christopher Gerner untersucht seit dieser Zeit die komplizierten Zusammenhänge und hat die Ergebnisse erstmals in einer doppelblinden, Placebo-kontrollierten Studie exakt überprüft. In dieser Studie werden auch mögliche positive Effekte auf das Immunsystem und die Wirkung von Phytoöstrogenen auf kultivierte Brustkrebszellen in vitro untersucht.

Bei den vorgestellten Ergebnissen handelt es sich somit nicht um Untersuchungen, die für die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs unmittelbare Bedeutung haben.

Für näher Interessierte hier die Titel einiger Veröffentlichungen und Vorträge:

- Granatapfelextrakt - neue phytotherapeutische Möglichkeiten (Gerner)
- Phytotherapeutic applications of pomegranate seed oil (Gerner, Pullez et al)
- Phytoestrogens from pomegranate seed extracts: Investigation of biologic effects by proteome profiling (Gerner,Teufelhofer et al.)

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------

